# European Health Card 2010 Ex Pats



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered but..... do any ex pats (Uk Non Residents)know what to do about renewing EHC this year? Ours are issued here in Spain by local authority and expire May 2010, we understand we have to apply to country of birth (UK) for new ones but can't find out how to do it. We leave Spain 1 April for several months so need to sort this out NOW!

Thanks
Karen


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

karenmac said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but..... do any ex pats (Uk Non Residents)know what to do about renewing EHC this year? Ours are issued here in Spain by local authority and expire May 2010, we understand we have to apply to country of birth (UK) for new ones but can't find out how to do it. We leave Spain 1 April for several months so need to sort this out NOW!
> 
> Thanks
> Karen


I'm sure we renew ours online to our UK address and then get it sent by a friend to Europe. My other half sorts it out so I can confirm for definite later.

Hope that helps ?

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't clear enough - we are Spanish Residents - we don't have a UK address. Our current cards were issued here in Spain but as of 1 May all ex pats (wherever they reside) must apply to country of birth. Online applications "currently unavailable....."


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

As you say, the rules do seem to be changing and the NHS websites haven't caught up. Try phoning the EHIC enquiry line: +44 191 212 7500 they may be able to help.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about Spain Karen.
But as we are French residents for health and taxes we can apply to the French version of NHS (SEPAM) or online and get one sent to us at our registered French address.

http://www.ameli.fr/plan-du-site.php

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Surely if you have a residents permit you apply to Spain for it!

peedee


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes PeeDee that HAS been the case and we have Spanish issued EHCs. BUT.... the rules are changing.... it was meant to be 1 Jan 2010 but guess what UK wasn't ready. Now it is either end or beg of May. All ex pats (any EU country) must then apply back to their birth country for new cards. Can you imagine the backlog!? That is why I am trying to find out info now. Website is useless and when you click APPLY ONLINE you get "currently unavailable".

This is going to be one of those EU bureaucratic nightmares.........


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

*EHC Latest From DH UK*

Tel Dept Health UK who said "we don't have any information yet, ring again nearer May".


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Karenmac, are you sure your info is correct? Who or which entity gave it to you? Doesn't sound right to me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Karenmac, are you sure your info is correct? Who or which entity gave it to you? Doesn't sound right to me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Eddie Dept of Health in UK. Tel 00 44 191 212 7500. Also, our Salud in Spain have told us we have to apply back to UK for a card valid May 2010. It was to come into effect 1 Jan but no one was ready!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm glad you brought this up Karen.
I now find mine runs out next month. So applied online and they have introduced another 'Code Confidential' that they have to mail to me. 
Thanks for the prompt.

Ray.


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

<< Not sure about Spain Karen. 
But as we are French residents for health and taxes we can apply to the French version of NHS (SEPAM) or online and get one sent to us at our registered French address. >>

Like Raynipper, we are French residents and obtained our EHIC cards through our local CPAM offices. We received them just over a week after applying for them. The card shows that we are French residents at the top RH corner


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Just to let you all know - husband received his new form from Newcastle in the post yesterday (I am still waiting for mine). All RESIDENTS outside their birth country WILL have to apply back to Newcastle for their E111 or whatever they are calling it now. It is important to note that this is only relevant for people who have taken out RESIDENCY in their adopted country (we have). Those who still have their foot in the UK system will be OK with the original cards etc.

Karen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to use mine for a prescription here in Spain last week and was surprised to find that I had to go to a Regional Health Centre and get their card for the Valencia region as they could not issue the prescription against the European card. No problem getting the regional card but only lasts six months. Something to bear in mind if you are likely to be in urgent need of medication which is not available over the counter, Alan.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

The email address to get a new EHIC (new rules from 1 May 2010) is:

[email protected]

All residents outside UK will have to apply back to UK for new Health Card which are being issued during April 2010 in time (we hope) for 1 May 2010.

Karen


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*EHIC*

This is the gist of the letter I received last week from the Overseas Health Team at Newcastle-Upon-Tyne.

"Due to changes in EC regulations, from 1 May 2010 the United Kingdom, as a member state is responsible for payment of your pension, will also then be responsible for issue of your EHIC instead of the member state where you are now living. If you wish to apply for an EHIC you should complete the enclosed application form and return it in the enclosed envelope. Applications can only be made by post at the present time. The cards will start to be issued by the NHS Business Services Authority in April 2010 and can be used from 1 May 2010."


----------

